# Yodsanklai fairtex



## Odin (Dec 5, 2007)

Found this while searching on the net. its a highlight reel of Thaiboxer Yodsanklai fighting out of the fairtex thaiboxing camp.

He's the favourite to win the Contender Asia, could be one of the best of all time.

He ahs said before that he after the Contender Asia he is interested in fighting for K1......could this be the man to be the next grand prix winner.....i think so 





 

He has also fought and beat a couple of the guys that are in the contender in previous bouts.....I wont tell you who though.


----------



## NakMuayThai (Mar 1, 2008)

Tiger Muay Thai trainer / fighter, Nopadech has beaten Yodsanklai 2 X, perhaps that was why he was "overlooked" when trying out for Contender Muay Thai.

You can train with Nopadech (Lumpinee and Thailand Champion) and Neung ( 2 x Raja Muay Thai and Boxing Champion at www.tigermuaythai.com

TMT has 18 Champion Trainers and a slew of fighters training foreigners from around the world.

Chok Dee


----------

